# Dry Needling - Can someone tell me the proper



## kperkin2 (May 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me the proper CPT code for TDN (trigger point dry needling)? This technique is being used by our physical therapists and right now the only code we are aware of would be 97140 (manual therapy)...but not sure that is correct.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## capricew (May 23, 2013)

I strongly recommend reading the policies set your individual insurance contracts about this.  Also check your Medicare LCD.  Most insurances where I live have policies that state dry needling is not a covered benefit and considered investigational.  But, if that comes out ok for you, then you would be looking at the same codes as trigger point injections.


----------

